# flounder



## DieselShark (Aug 6, 2010)

flounder at sikes on bull minnows on the bottem....nice size ones...good strong hits

caught 4 withen 3 hours


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Sweet! Thanks for the heads up


----------

